# The tale of Tam O'Shanter



## Capt Lightning (Jul 16, 2022)

Just returned from a trip round Ayrshire (W.Scotland) and visited the birthplace and museum dedicated to Scotland's national Bard, Robert (Rabbie) Burns.


Burns Birthplace.

Perhaps better known for 'Auld Lang Syne',  one of his greatest works was the narative poem 'Tam O'Shanter' written in 1791.

The poem describes the habits of Tam, a farmer who often gets drunk with his friends in a public house in the Scottish town of Ayr, and his thoughtless ways, specifically towards his wife, who is waiting at home for him, angry. At the conclusion of one such late-night revel after a market day, Tam rides home on his horse Meg while a storm is brewing. On the way he sees the local haunted church lit up, with witches and warlocks dancing and the Devil playing the bagpipes. He is still drunk, still upon his horse, just on the edge of the light, watching, amazed to see the place bedecked with many gruesome things such as gibbet irons and knives that had been used to commit murders and other macabre artefacts. The witches are dancing as the music intensifies and, upon seeing one particularly wanton witch in a short dress he loses his reason and shouts, 'Weel done, cutty-sark!' . Immediately, the lights go out, the music and dancing stops and many of the creatures lunge after Tam, with the witches leading. Tam spurs Meg to turn and flee and drives the horse on towards the River Doon as the creatures dare not cross a running stream. The creatures give chase and the witches come so close to catching Tam and Meg that they pull Meg's tail off just as she reaches the Brig o' Doon.  And so, Tam escapes with his life.

The Burns museum is perhaps best for the real enthusiast, but the memorial gardens, the Alloway auld kirk (where the encounter took place), the burns memorial tower and the famous Brig o' Doon   (bridge over the Doon) and beautifully preserved.


Burns Memorial tower.


Memorial gardens and the Brig o' Doon



The Brig o' Doon  where Meg loses her tail.



Alloway auld kirk where Tam meets the devil and the witches.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 16, 2022)

Makes me think of one of my favorite movies, The Quiet Man, John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara.  All things Irish, the country side (Whiter Morn), the traditions, the pub, the locals.  The movie is priceless and if you don't think so I will give you a wee stick "to beat the lovely lady" with. Please watch this movie if you have not just for the visual, the soundtrack and the characters.  It will become a favorite of yours.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2022)

I visited Burns cottage about 55 years ago when I was a kid .. and in those days the cottage pretty much looked like this...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 16, 2022)

I've never seen 'The quiet man', and have no interest in Ireland, but  portrayals of Ireland or Scotland are often laughable.  I actually thought you might say 'Brigadoon'  which starred Gene Kelly, Van Johnson and Cyd Charisse, which ironically wasn't even filmed in Scotland!

If you want to see films that more accurately reflect Scotland and its culture, try "Gregory's girl" , "Local Hero" (Filmed mainly a few miles from where I live), "Sunshine on Leith",  "Whisky Galore" (based on true events) or for something grittier, "Trainspotting" .


----------



## Blessed (Jul 16, 2022)

I will watch yours if you will watch mine.  Mind you I have never been there but I love this movie.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've never seen 'The quiet man', and have no interest in Ireland, but  portrayals of Ireland or Scotland are often laughable.  I actually thought you might say 'Brigadoon'  which starred Gene Kelly, Van Johnson and Cyd Charisse, which ironically wasn't even filmed in Scotland!
> 
> If you want to see films that more accurately reflect Scotland and its culture, try "Gregory's girl" , "Local Hero" (Filmed mainly a few miles from where I live), "Sunshine on Leith",  "Whisky Galore" (based on true events) or for something grittier, "Trainspotting" .


oh the Quiet man... a Classic film.... seen it a couple of times... 

Gregory's girl was part filmed in my Secondary school ...  that film definitely has not stood the test of time ...Whisky Galore, is an absolutely keeper.. but I wonder if you need to be Scottish  to appreciate it like us


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2022)

@Capt Lightning Have you ever read "If Tam O'Shanter'd had a wheel and other poems and sketches by Grace Duffie Boylan? (1898) I've had it for many years and recently passed it on to my Son in Law.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 16, 2022)

Hollydolly...  When the ship in "Whisky Galore"  ran aground, my Father in law was in the Merchant navy and saw the stranded vessel.  He said he had wanted to get a souvenir, but the vessel had been gutted.  Unlike the film, the ship was towed off and scuttled.   The re-make of the film was shot in Portsoy, about 15 miles along the coast from here. 
You're right about Gregory's girl - more of it's time than others, but a bit of harmless nostalgia.


----------

